# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Onderzoek naar veiligheid patiënt bij huisarts en tandarts - Gelderlander

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Onderzoek naar veiligheid patiënt bij huisarts en tandarts*
*Gelderlander - 2 uur geleden*
NIJMEGEN - Het UMC St Radboud in Nijmegen start komend jaar een groot landelijk onderzoek naar de veiligheid van patiënten bij huisarts, tandarts en verloskundigen. Opdrachtgever is het ministerie van Volksgezondheid. Op basis van dossieronderzoek en *...*
Grootschalig onderzoek naar patiëntveiligheid Trouw
Onderzoek naar veiligheid patiënten Algemeen Dagblad
Blik op Nieuws - Medical facts
*alle 14 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

